# [SOLVED] USB External Hard Drive I/O (Error)



## Wayne1987

The Request could not be performed because of an I/O device error.

I don’t know what happened it was working fine, now all of a sudden I get this error when 80% of what I’m copying is done.

My USB external hard drive is now giving out I/O errors while copying files, would you think its damage/ hardware issue. It’s a few years old, should I buy a new one, or could I fix the one I have. I’m looking for an expert’s opinion 

The Drive its self is a WD 500GB Hard Drive, it’s worked fine like I said I’ve been using this Hard Drive for years, I just recently reformatted it so I have no idea whys its giving me so much trouble now, I did a full format then took it to fat 32.


----------



## Wayne1987

*Re: USB External Hard Drive I/O (Error)*

But i did use this on it, i thought maybe it could help it.
The only thing is i cant remove it now, i dont think this is my problem, could be but i dont think it is.
http://research.pandasecurity.com/Panda-USB-and-AutoRun-Vaccine/


----------



## patmark

*Re: USB External Hard Drive I/O (Error)*

Wayne, has this affected your other USB devices as well? This certainly looks like what your problem is. I'm thinking that by running that program it somehow disabled your computers abilitly to detect and run plug and play devices. Let me know and I will try to figure out whether of not you can turn it back on.


----------



## Wayne1987

*Re: USB External Hard Drive I/O (Error)*

Well I tested it, on the ps3 when trying to transfer a file any size it still gives me an error the ps3 gives you along code error, but the pc gives out a I/O error. My other External hard drive is formatted NTSF, it still works, funny too being I’m very hard on it transferring files back and forth to it to my hard drive to my Fat 32 drive. But My External Fat32 drive seems to still transfer files off, but not on.

: EDIT: The NTSF external hard drive didn’t use the panda vaccine


----------



## patmark

*Re: USB External Hard Drive I/O (Error)*

LOL, man that last post really confused me, but I think I get what you are telling me. By ps3 I assume you are referring to Play Station 3? and you are saying that your other External hard drive is formatted NTSF and it works when you plug it into a USB on the computer? However the extenal hard drive that is not working is formatted Fat32 and the computer recognizes it but it will only allow you to copy files from it, but you are not able to copy files to it. Is that correct? Have I got that right?


----------



## Wayne1987

*Re: USB External Hard Drive I/O (Error)*

I think almost, the Playstation 3 is my media center I use it to back up all kinds of things, I usually keep my WD500Gb HDD hook up too it, then straight stream video from a media server to the ps3 then copy to the WD500Gb HDD. The Other Hard Drive is a WD320Gb HDD, 1. (WD500Gb-Fat32)-2. (WD320Gb-NTSF) 

1.	Is the one that got that horrid vaccine that nearly killed it?
2.	Is the hard drive I use to back up things for my downloading needs, something I got for I-tunes, or video on got from there and so on.

But I’ve been hearing a loud sound coming from my Fat32 drive, sounds like sound cranking, and small popping sounds with it. It’s made funny sounds for a long, long time though. Would you think if I formatted it again it would fix anything, the hard drive its self still has like 200Gbs left on it. I’m really not sure what to do, I remember when I got it at best buy it cost me a lot of money that time point, it would kind of be a waste if I didn’t find a way to fix it, and or just gave up on it.


----------



## regierigos

*Re: USB External Hard Drive I/O (Error)*

My external hardisk is not working its always said the request cound not performed because of an I/O device error.. please help me ....my external hard drive is 320gb...


----------



## patmark

*Re: USB External Hard Drive I/O (Error)*

Regierigos, if you would like to read along in this thread and try some of the things we are suggesting that's fine. However rather than post in this thread, please start your own thread in this section for help with your problem so that we do not confuse things. Thank you.

Now as for you Wayne, I would suggest that you get everything you can off the external HD that is not working right. Then I am as positive as I can be without being there to test it myself, that your best bet would to be:

1) Reformat it with NTSF, and try it that way. If it works great, *if not*,
2). Go to best buy or Staples and simply buy a new external HD. My dad just bought one that has 250GB and it only cost 50.00 bucks, that's pretty cheap and they are only getting cheaper. Also a like 160Gig one is only about 25.00 Bucks.

That's really the best suggestions I can give you at this point. The good news is that the Panda program doesn't appear to be the problem as the computer is seeing the devices. If it was the Panda program causing the problem you would be in real trouble because fixing that problem is very complicated and would require an expert to fix it costing you mucho $$$$.

I hope I've helped you figure this out to your satisfaction my friend. If I have please remember to mark this thread solved when you are through with it. also remember that in the future you are always welcome to start another thread to recieve our help with any problems you are experiencing.

Patmark


----------



## Wayne1987

*Re: USB External Hard Drive I/O (Error)*

Alright, I'll format it back to factory and see what happens, if all else fails. I think I'll buy the 500GB Scorpio Blue Netbook 2.5, 7500 rpm HDD then put it in a hard drive usb in casing. I know that way I'll know whats wrong next time with the hardware.


----------



## patmark

*Re: USB External Hard Drive I/O (Error)*

That sounds like a plan Wayne, sorry it didn't work out the way you wanted but I think that that's the best thing to do. If you see this,

Please remember to mark this thread solved when you are through with it.

Thanks Wayne.
Patmark


----------



## Wayne1987

*Re: USB External Hard Drive I/O (Error)*

Alright if i have no more problems I'll mark it as solved. 

I hope it works

Thank you,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne1987

*Re: USB External Hard Drive I/O (Error)*

My hard drive disappeared from the local area, as well I’m missing a format disk that will pick it up correctly, what is the download link for the WD tools?

Edit: I found the WD Tools, computer found drive, drive formatting now I need a tool to check the drive for errors.


----------



## Wayne1987

*Re: USB External Hard Drive I/O (Error)*

:FIXED:

Software link: http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=101&lang=en


Problem Solved, I hope somebody else gets help from this as well.


----------

